# Want to be a linux pro - Making the shift



## Cool G5 (Aug 24, 2008)

I am a windows user, but I hate it. The moment I encountered linux, I was attracted to it. Don't know how but yesterday a thought came to my mind. I removed Windows XP from my hard disk & installed Fedora 9 on it. Now I am planning to permanently shift to linux and ditch windows forever. I want to do everything in linux from now on which I use to do in XP till date. I am leaving gaming too.

As you rightly guessed, I am a linux n00b. That's why I opened this thread & will be asking my queries here. I hope you will guide me in my journey.

Here is my first question :

1) The first essential thing I require is Internet. I searched a bit & configured my Nokia 5700 as a modem in Fedora 9. I used the wvdial method. Now whenever I issue the wvdial command it shows as connected, but I am unable to browse using firefox or use pidgin. I checked the wvdial.conf several times, still the problem continues.
How can this be solved?

I will be posting here from my phone as it is the only lone internet source I have.

The reason behind all this is, I want to learn linux in depth. I am ready to do any hardships for the same. If I succeed in becoming a linux pro someday, all credits to you people. 

Waiting for your response.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 24, 2008)

When u connect using wvdial n phone, Firefox works in Offline mode (don't know why!).

Go to File menu n uncheck work offline. Now u can browse net..

for pidgin, same thing...

Just disable ur accounts n enable them again.. You will login... 

I've used GPRS on Linux more than a year, so I know these issues


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 24, 2008)

Garbage said:


> When u connect using wvdial n phone, Firefox works in Offline mode (don't know why!).
> 
> Go to File menu n uncheck work offline. Now u can browse net..
> 
> ...



Already I did that, but no success. I even tried Konquerer, but again the same.


----------



## azzu (Aug 24, 2008)

nice to see gaurav that ur shiftin to linux 
me too has the same query had the similar problem with mint


----------



## Garbage (Aug 24, 2008)

Please refer the thread Internet Connection in Linux via Mobile if you are not referring to... Nice thread...


----------



## mehulved (Aug 24, 2008)

Post the output of

```
ifconfig
route -n
cat /etc/resolv.conf
ping example.com
dig example.conf
```


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 24, 2008)

Add the dns addresses for your operator in /etc/resolv.conf file



> nameserver 202.54.15.30
> nameserver 202.54.1.30


 for TATA


> nameserver 202.56.250.5
> nameserver 202.56.250.6


 for Airtel


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmm.. After searching I did the same thing, just edited the /etc/resolv.conf & inputed the DNS.

Now the net is working. 

2) Is there anyway I can see the contents of my phone(Nokia 5700) without removing the memory card? I mean any softy in linux like PC suite?


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice to see That you are switching to Linux. Me too is downloading OpenSuSE 11.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2008)

You can mount it via OBEX tools - *obexfs* (Not all phones would work with this method):

_*This method requires the use of Bluetooth*_

First, scan your phone and look for the FTP channel:


```
$ sdptool search FTP
Inquiring ...
Searching for FTP on [B]03:12:62:FD:54:56[/B] ... [B]# This is your Phone's MAC ID[/B]
Service Name: OBEX File Transfer
Service RecHandle: 0x1002c
Service Class ID List:
  "OBEX File Transfer" (0x1106)
Protocol Descriptor List:
  "L2CAP" (0x0100)
  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)
    [B]Channel: 10[/B] [B]# This is the FTP channel[/B]
  "OBEX" (0x0008)
Language Base Attr List:
  code_ISO639: 0x454e
  encoding:    0x6a
  base_offset: 0x100
Profile Descriptor List:
  "OBEX File Transfer" (0x1106)
    Version: 0x0100
```

Having got the two values (In Bold above - MAC ID - 03:12:62:FD:54:56 and Channel - 10 in this case), lets proceed to mount it (FUSE):


```
$ mkdir Phone
$ obexfs -b[B]03:12:62:FD:54:56[/B] -B[B]10[/B] Phone/
```

That's it, your phone should be mounted now. Browse to the created Phone directory and you should be able to see your files 

To unmount:

```
$ fusermount -u Phone/
```

(If you got kbluetooth or bluetooth-applet running, or have already paired your phone, it'd be easier)


----------



## coolpcguy (Aug 25, 2008)

@Qwerty Fedora 9 comes with GVFS right, cant he type

```
bluetooth:/
```
 in Nautilus address bar, as in KDE ?

Like you said, Bluez + Kbluetoothd really simplifies the entire process


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to bump in..
But as Cool G5 said earlier,
is there PC Suite Variant for Gnome?


----------



## coolpcguy (Aug 25, 2008)

@thewisecrab you can try Wammu


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 25, 2008)

On opensuse, nokia 6233+memory card can be explored without any other software using bluetooth. Other phones must also work.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 26, 2008)

@Qwertymaniac - I don't have bluetooth dongle.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 5, 2008)

I now want to remove KDE from Fedora 9 as I don't use it.

Tell me how to remove it.

And also when I remove KDE are KDE apps uninstalled too?


----------



## Garbage (Sep 5, 2008)

Go to yum n remove KDE group.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 5, 2008)

I tried,


```
yum remove KDE
```

But it failed to remove.
It said "No packages selected"


----------



## coolpcguy (Sep 5, 2008)

```
yum grouplist 
yum groupremove 'KDE (K Desktop Environment)'
```

from: *linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Fedora/2004-11/6914.html


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 5, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I am a windows user, but I hate it. The moment I encountered linux, I was attracted to it. Don't know how but yesterday a thought came to my mind. I *removed Windows XP *from my hard disk & installed Fedora 9 on it. Now I am planning to permanently shift to linux and ditch windows forever......



You moved too fast, not a very good idea, removing windows at the outset.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 6, 2008)

Yah why not dual-boot? It is the best combo.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 6, 2008)

I removed Windows, coz I wanted to get the feel of using Linux whole time.
But I didn't missed windows till now.

Now I too support "The Future is Open"


----------



## mehulved (Sep 6, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> You moved too fast, not a very good idea, removing windows at the outset.


Why not? I removed windows when I moved to slackware, never missed it ever since, not a bit. Just tried Vista once in the enthusiasm of playing games when I bought my new graphics card and Vista Beta or something was available free of cost then from the net for limited time trial.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 6, 2008)

^You are a geek  and yes if you are one then you wont miss Windows!!!
I dual boot Arch and openSUSE.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 6, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^You are a geek  and yes if you are one then you wont miss Windows!!!


 I am definitely not.


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 6, 2008)

i m having dual boot...
xp with kubuntu


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 6, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I removed Windows, coz I wanted to get the feel of using Linux whole time.
> But I didn't missed windows till now.
> 
> Now I too support &quot;The Future is Open&quot;


 
I have CBT Nuggets Linux Video Tutorials although lil bit outdated. If you want pm me.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I removed Windows, coz I wanted to get the feel of using Linux whole time.
> But I didn't missed windows till now.
> 
> Now I too support "The Future is Open"


yep I have XP on one partition but its been over a month since I booted it *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png

May be when I play S.T.A.L.K.E.R, I will boot it.


----------



## Vishal Patil (Sep 7, 2008)

I am using linux since about march. Rarely I boot into windows XP. Just to play games.
NO idea to shift to Vista.
Best in linux is the idea to use many things the way you want, like I did for transferring the swap partiton to a Pen-drive, This help a lot to reduce wear and tear of my old hard-drive.
Now I can use swap on pen-drive when it is inserted and when removed, swap partititon on hard-disk is used.

The best is GPRS using wvdial, though i dont need it as i'm using broadband.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a sad news guys 
Had to remove Fedora 9 and reinstall Windows XP.
Reason - My sis needed Xp when I could not be present at home. She knows nothing about Linux. 

I am not going to let this incident dampen my mission to be a pro. Now I am thinking of getting a new HDD(Preferably 320GB) as my current one(40GB) makes it quite difficult to keep both Linux & Windows. Till then the mission is on a hold.

Have any other suggestion guys?


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 9, 2008)

You can try it in virtual box


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 9, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> You can try it in virtual box



Try what in virtual box?
Windows or Linux


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 9, 2008)

Abe virtual box mein sab chalta hai. You can install Windows on top of linux or vice versa with it.

Now choice is yours


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2008)

me so likes moar storage

get the 320GB as soon as possible


----------



## mehulved (Sep 10, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I have a sad news guys
> Had to remove Fedora 9 and reinstall Windows XP.
> Reason - My sis needed Xp when I could not be present at home. She knows nothing about Linux.


What does she need in XP? If it's some simple stuff that can be done on linux, you could persuade her to do it. My sister needs her computer for college work, like presentations, word processor, browsing internet, chatting, listening to music. She is able to do all this stuff on her own, after I installed ubuntu and all the requisite software on her PC.



Cool G5 said:


> I am not going to let this incident dampen my mission to be a pro. Now I am thinking of getting a new HDD(Preferably 320GB) as my current one(40GB) makes it quite difficult to keep both Linux & Windows. Till then the mission is on a hold.
> 
> Have any other suggestion guys?


Virtualisation is a better suggestion if you have a decent config. What's your hardware like. I don't virtualise windows but I do have ubuntu, opensuse and gentoo on VirtualBox, I can run two of them pretty easily at a time and I just have a P4 2.0GHz proccy with 1.5Gigs of RAM. So, if you have anything better than 2.4GHz proccy with >512MB of RAM, I'd suggest virtualisation, while running a lightweight windows manager on the host machine.
Another way is wine, if your application is windows specific but works nicely on wine.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 10, 2008)

well, you can guide her once.
after than, she could do basic tasks on her on, tell her about advantages of Linux
no threat of virus and all that stuff.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 10, 2008)

The problem is that I use my mobile as a modem to connect to internet on pc. So it becomes impossible for my sis to connect to internet in Linux. She does not know the commands to be entered. Also she insisists on Microsoft office, doesn't like OpenOffice.org  So she wants Xp to be installed on the pc.

Then come the problem, my pc only has a 40GB HDD, so dual booting very cumbersome. I think some 40GB more and that would have been good. So I decided to invest in a HDD(The plans of getting a new HDD aren't finalised yet). So to purchase a new HDD, I decided to go for SATA as my mobo has SATA port. Also I guess 320 GB offers best value for money when compared with 160 GB? What say guys?

And regarding your suggestion of virtualisation, I don't think my pc is powerful enough to do it. The specs are P4 2.0Ghz,768MB DDR RAM,Zebronics 7300GT 512 MB.

Also everytime she want XP, I will have to virtualise it, so again waste of time doing it.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 10, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> The problem is that I use my mobile as a modem to connect to internet on pc. So it becomes impossible for my sis to connect to internet in Linux. She does not know the commands to be entered. Also she insisists on Microsoft office, doesn't like OpenOffice.org  So she wants Xp to be installed on the pc.


for the commands, you can make launchers on the panel.
Just click to connect & click to disconnect. even Ms office can be installed via wine. *appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=31




> Then come the problem, my pc only has a 40GB HDD, so dual booting very cumbersome. I think some 40GB more and that would have been good. So I decided to invest in a HDD(The plans of getting a new HDD aren't finalised yet). So to purchase a new HDD, I decided to go for SATA as my mobo has SATA port. Also I guess 320 GB offers best value for money when compared with 160 GB? What say guys?


True, dual booting is a problem due to lack of space.
I would suggest getting a WD 640GB drive @ 3600/-



> And regarding your suggestion of virtualisation, I don't think my pc is powerful enough to do it. The specs are P4 2.0Ghz,768MB DDR RAM,Zebronics 7300GT 512 MB.


virtualisation would work, but you need a minimalistic DE like FLuxfox 



> Also everytime she want XP, I will have to virtualise it, so again waste of time doing it.


I think she is too much used to XP, anyways she does not want don't force it.
My dad also uses Linux for email,spreadsheets sheets,broswer etc.
 he doesn't  bother about what software is used. its just that tasks need to done.


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

gary said it all ;p


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 10, 2008)

To be Linux Pro.
You should first of all study command line in depth. Learn all features, learn all mods, be a master for any* how to do* questions.
That's the usage part though.

True Linux Pro means.
Very Good C/C++ Skills.
Understanding of Computer Architecture and OS Architecture. Trust me this knowledge rocks.
Able to Write System Calls and develop the Linux kernel. And hence application and system software.

A good combination of both is necessary.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 10, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> True Linux Pro means.
> Very Good C/C++ Skills.
> Understanding of Computer Architecture and OS Architecture. Trust me this knowledge rocks.
> Able to Write System Calls and develop the Linux kernel. And hence application and system software.



hmm... I'm a Linux n00b then...


----------



## mehulved (Sep 10, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> True Linux Pro means.
> Very Good C/C++ Skills.
> Understanding of Computer Architecture and OS Architecture. Trust me this knowledge rocks.
> Able to Write System Calls and develop the Linux kernel. And hence application and system software.


See, I have always been telling these people that I am a noob, but they never listen. I can't even write big enough shell scripts.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 10, 2008)

Even i can't write big shell scripts.


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2008)

^^except for exams !


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 11, 2008)

@a_k_s_h_a_y - Agree with you.

@Mehul - Common man, you are really a linux pro. Isme chupane jaisa kya hai 

@all - My HDD upgrade might take a time, as I will be having exams in the coming month. 
So till then I have decided to use some 15 GB of space from my current 40GB HDD. Can you tell me which distro should I go for? While recommending keep in mind, that I can't allocate more than 15 GB for that OS. I will be having to install apps & all only in the 15GB.

And one more question boggles me - Is SWAP partition really needed when you install the distro? I have heard if you do not allocate SWAP parttition during install, the distro allocates some space in the root directory for the same? IS it true?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2008)

15GB is enough for most distro.

i still remember days when i used to run Ubuntu on a 8GB partition.
I would suggest you to make atleast 512MB of SWAP space.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 11, 2008)

So which distro should I try?
I want to try something else than ubuntu or Fedora.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 11, 2008)

Arch ! - But it's geekier 

Try ZenWalk then... ray|raven can guide you...

ah... OpenSuSE 11 is still remaining...


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2008)

nope swap is not necessary but using GIMP can cause the forking fail. So its nice to have swap if your memory is 1 GB or less.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 11, 2008)

I was thinking of installing Arch, but since I have a GPRS connection for intenet downloading all the packages will be a headache.

I will try Opensuse, but I doubt the installer in Digit DVD is working. Many have reported that the installation gets stuck 

And I have 768MB RAM, so how much space should I allocate for SWAP? Some say SWAP must be twice the size of ram present so, in my case should SWAP be 1024MB?


----------



## Garbage (Sep 11, 2008)

1GB swap will be ok... OW, if you have hdd space available, 2 GB will be more than enough.


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2008)

I have 1 GB RAM and swap 2.4 GB

Though there is not a single instance where swap filled more than 500MB


----------



## coolpcguy (Sep 11, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I will try Opensuse, but I doubt the installer in Digit DVD is working. Many have reported that the installation gets stuck



really? hmm, I installed from Digit DVD, it installed fine


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL !! common guys ! you write superior shell scripts that's great !! 
i agree, its super cool knowledge !!
but linux is about participation !!! development !!! isn't that's what Open Source, The concept of My Software, FOSS all about ??
i meant here we are talking about being a Linux Guru. Which of course takes years.

btw am not at all interested at all in it. am happy being only a user......!!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 12, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> LOL !! common guys ! you write superior shell scripts that's great !!
> i agree, its super cool knowledge !!


It helps a lot when you run servers and stuff. Even though I use linux on my home PC, I run a lot of servers and web apps locally. I could automate so much stuff if I learn script, atleast shell scripting + python/perl. But, these things never interest me, prolly am too lazy for it.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 12, 2008)

I am writing a script for automating package download,install & updates for Arch Linux.
As, its a pain to wake till 2am in morning and install these things manually.

And, using Archlinux is easy, even i can use it. then surely you can.
its no way greeky


----------



## Garbage (Sep 12, 2008)

mehulved said:


> It helps a lot when you run servers and stuff. Even though I use linux on my home PC, I run a lot of servers and web apps locally. I could automate so much stuff if I learn script, atleast shell scripting + python/perl. But, these things never interest me, prolly am too lazy for it.


lie... lie... die....die....


----------



## mediator (Sep 12, 2008)

akshay said:
			
		

> i meant here we are talking about being a Linux Guru. Which of course takes years.


No, its like riding a car/bike. Different people have different flavours & therefore like different bikes. The more u play with it performing skids, 360s, wheelies the more u understand n become comfortable with it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 12, 2008)

Guys, I downloaded Arch FTP from torrent today.
Can you guide me to install it?

Which are the other thing I will need to get it working? I mean the most essential things to get a working desktop complete with GUI.

And also if possible try to mention the appropriate size of things I will need to download.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 12, 2008)

FIrst thing to do is head over here Beginners Guide and it for pro-users and do-it-yourself type of distro. Not want to discourage you but it requires a ot of editing and above all *Patience*. But once installed and configured, you wont jump to any other distro.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 12, 2008)

Arey... instead of FTP, download a 300 MB iso...

FTP means ur computer will just boot into kernel. You have to download even basic things from FTP to your computer.

And if u don't have a good internet connection, then ask here for Arch Package DVD.
Anyone from us can send you !


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 12, 2008)

That's a very comprehensive guide, but before I read that, I have a query.

Will I need to install everything live over internet? or Can I Download it(Required packages) & install it via command prompt(Offline installation)?



Garbage said:


> Arey... instead of FTP, download a 300 MB iso...
> 
> FTP means ur computer will just boot into kernel. You have to download even basic things from FTP to your computer.
> 
> ...



I think you mean the Core package, right? 
I actually downloaded the FTP.iso first & then read that I downloaded the wrong package


----------



## Garbage (Sep 12, 2008)

Everything will be online... You have to DOWNLOAD n INSTALL...

Other way is to get source tarball n compile yourself...

The BEST way is to get packages from anyone on DVD (who downloaded before you n installed) and Install on your PC. Just like I got from Filled-Void and sent one DVD to BSOD.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 17, 2008)

I downloaded the Core Arch Image.
Now what's next in the download line?
I want to use KDE 4 in arch. Is it available on torrents?
What else is needed?
File manager?
Plz list the required packages to get Arch running like a normal desktop for music, chatting, Image & Audio editing etc.


----------

